# first bowsights



## rp65 (Aug 12, 2007)

You are correct, and I don't know why people have a problem with them.


----------



## redbaronx (Apr 11, 2010)

I don't have a problem with them as that is how I learned to shoot back when I was a wee thing in the early 1980's and was shooting a recurve with just one sight pin... but these days I don't have any sights on my recurves, and have just one compound I actually shoot.

It's more about "getting in touch with the arrow" kind of thing than anything else


----------



## GBG (Mar 4, 2007)

I've read that English longbows had marks on the belly above the arrow for different ranges. I shoot some bows with sights and certainly don't disapprove of using them, in fact they can cut my group size in half at longer range. I also like instinctive shooting at short range because its just fun and relaxing to me mentally. Some of my bows have peep and pin sights plus are set up with plungers ect. for finger/canted shooting and I switch back and forth between the two. This has helped me a lot in understanding how I shoot (and why I miss!) with both methods. IMHO there's plenty of room in archery for everyone. Use what You like, enjoyment is the most important part of the sport.


----------



## Redlance123 (May 12, 2010)

*First bowsights*

Thanks GBC, I couldn't have said it better myself. Redlance123


----------



## toxoph (Mar 24, 2005)

As for modern target sights, Horace Ford talks about them in his book "Archery, its theories and practices" form 1859 which is about the birth of modern target archery.
http://www.archerylibrary.com/books/ford/docs/chapter11_1.html
Many methods were used.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

Comercial bow sights habe been around since the 50's. prior to that, large headed sewing pins and even matches were used. Some were taped to the front of the sight window. Others were screwed on.


----------



## Redclub (Apr 14, 2009)

Rancid Crabtree said:


> Comercial bow sights habe been around since the 50's. prior to that, large headed sewing pins and even matches were used. Some were taped to the front of the sight window. Others were screwed on.


In the late 40's we used a hat pin and stuck it under a piece of tape that we put marks on for different distances A real good one at that time was a pointed hard rubber in a slide made of a steel tape measure.
Redclub


----------

